# Грыжи шейного отдела позвоночника С3-С6



## Ольга Горлова (23 Янв 2014)

Заключение магнитно-резонансной томографии: Дегенеративно-дистрофическая болезнь позвоночника:дегидратация указанной локализации, деформирующий спондилоартроз, грыжи С3-С6 с признаками невральной компрессии иформированием дискоостефитных комплексов, сколиоз.           
Подскажите, это можно лечить или только хирургическое вмешательство???  Прошу ответить врача!! Спасибо!!


----------



## La murr (23 Янв 2014)

*Ольга Горлова*, здравствуйте!
Рекомендую Вам дополнить Вашу тему информацией о себе: возраст, рост, вес, жалобы на самочувствие, разместить снимки МРТ, дополнив ими сведения из протокола обследования. Мнение наших врачей не всегда совпадает с описанием снимков.
О том, как разместить снимки, смотрите, пожалуйста, здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Так как Вы получаете удалённую консультацию, т.е. врачи форума оценивают Ваше состояние по описанным Вам симптомам, предоставленной информации, учитывайте это, пожалуйста.
Спасибо за понимание!


----------

